# What's the Most Visually Interesting Music Video You've Ever Seen?



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 10, 2012)

What the title said. The music doesn't matter, it's about the video that goes along with it (so long as it falls within forum rules, so nothing too NSWF). I'd have to say this one is pretty sweet.


[video=youtube;SPlQpGeTbIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPlQpGeTbIE&amp;feature[/video]


----------



## Ley (Nov 13, 2012)

I hate to say it, but a Nicki Minaj song: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLTI2rWAlV4


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

Disclaimer: My taste in music is bizarre and I will not apologize for it. 

Kokomo is to this day one of my favorite songs and music videos. I am in love with Black Dice's aesthetic. It's like the song and video are one entity with the video churning along to the music. Spewing out bits of commercial excess .

[video=youtube;fAj-X6qhjf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAj-X6qhjf4[/video]


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smWIilC2LAQ its hawt!!! (i still need to learn how you get the link on here without it takeing you to youtube


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Nov 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;dVGINIsLnqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVGINIsLnqU[/video]
  All of Devo's videos rule! Yay for cruddy early-80's video effects!


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 13, 2012)

Probably this.

[video=youtube;SAO-lzl3vVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAO-lzl3vVQ[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can they be like AMVs and such? Like unnofficial, fan-made projects and the like?

Because those are the one's I'll be posting (Can the mods lift the 1-video rule? Pleeeeease?!). 


I'll begin with this:

*Futurecop! - Starworshipper*
[video=youtube;OB4GQu97-bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB4GQu97-bc[/video]

Video: Luis Quintana

The mix of lyrics, voices (yes, including the b-boy), musical arrangement and use of choice period visuals (_Macross/Robotech_ and _Iron Eagle_) made for a wonderful audio/visual journey that happened to be slightly emotional due to the wonderful nostalgia factor.


----------



## Corto (Nov 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;aDaOgu2CQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDaOgu2CQtI[/video]


----------



## Ames (Nov 14, 2012)

Makes you want to cut off your own dick to raise the shit of satan, doesn't it? (nws)

[video=youtube;ubR6r2ZQCV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubR6r2ZQCV4[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 14, 2012)

How's this for interesting? 
Take movie clips from a cult-film made in 1970 and add 1980s-inspired electronic music.

Sounds like a disaster, right? 
Well, so did I, but man was I impressed.

Take a look.

_*Miami Nights 1984 - Clutch:*_

[video=youtube;64g2RzGmvUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64g2RzGmvUk[/video]

Video made by Nouvelle Donne
Film : _Le Mans_ by Steve McQueen

Note how the wipers at about 2:18 move to the beat. That's not a coincidence.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;fN-xq7t6pKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN-xq7t6pKw[/video]
So damn good.


----------



## Bulveye (Nov 15, 2012)

For the most confusing/"interesting" video, I would have to say eagle dance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2UVnY6tuCA

For an actual music video, I've always enjoyed 'I Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me)':
[video=youtube;6EefPcht54c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EefPcht54c[/video]


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm, that's hard to say.  My favorite music videos fall into two categories: 1. Movie-like telling a powerful story with good costumes (or character design if they aren't live-action) and good use of color/architecture/perspective to create emotional atmosphere, or 2. Highly-choreographed dancing or athletics/combat used in a dance-like manner.  Those two types of videos are the ones I will watch raptly, but in neither case it is because they look particularly unique, instead it's because they make really good use of pretty standard imagery and techniques.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 15, 2012)

sunandshadow said:


> Hmm, that's hard to say.  My favorite music videos fall into two categories: 1. Movie-like telling a powerful story with good costumes (or character design if they aren't live-action) and good use of color/architecture/perspective to create emotional atmosphere, or 2. Highly-choreographed dancing or athletics/combat used in a dance-like manner.  Those two types of videos are the ones I will watch raptly, but in neither case it is because they look particularly unique, instead it's because they make really good use of pretty standard imagery and techniques.



Going by your criteria, I may have to change my answer to

[video=youtube;Jg5wkZ-dJXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg5wkZ-dJXA[/video]
It's literally everything you listed, except for the combat part.


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 15, 2012)

Danawhiterabbit said:


> Going by your criteria, I may have to change my answer to
> [Kayne West Runaway Movie]
> It's literally everything you listed, except for the combat part.


That certainly shows elements of both choreography and story/cinematography.  I'm not sure if it's really great at either - the choreography is quite slow at some points, felt like it didn't quite match the energetic beat of the music, while the story is a bit abstract, although the cockatoo-girl is undeniably awesome.

Here are my two favorites for the story/cinematography aspect (as links cause I can't put more than one video per post:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tuYKUgBZEc (Meat Loaf I Would Do Anything For Love)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y25stK5ymlA (Annie Lennox Walking on Broken Glass)

Choreography examples will take me a bit longer because first I have to look through my AMV collection then I have to see if there is a copy on youtube.  Meanwhile here are two examples of lovely original cartoon music videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6md5RSnVUuo (Mika Lillipop)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkOKCWDJ4iA (Sarah Bareilles, Ingrid Michaelson Winter Song)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;5Az_7U0-cK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Az_7U0-cK0[/video]


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 15, 2012)

Music videos (mostly AMVs) with great choreography:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTLM_Zzi5sM ("It's Tricky To Make A Music Video" Assorted Animes, Run DMC's It's Tricky)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK8Og1VZa1M (Cowboy Bebop, Veggie Tales' LP version of The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wohAph4XrcA (Photon, Dream's He Loves You Not)


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 15, 2012)

sunandshadow said:


> That certainly shows elements of both choreography and story/cinematography.  I'm not sure if it's really great at either - the choreography is quite slow at some points, felt like it didn't quite match the energetic beat of the music, while the story is a bit abstract, although the cockatoo-girl is undeniably awesome.



I appreciate what Kanye did because it's a complete allegory for what the album represented, and can be taken many different ways. From the symbolic shot of the Michael Jackson parade to whether the girl represents Kanye's ego or his talent or what have you, there is a lot to analyze and compare to Kanye's own life and that's what I find so good about the entire experience.


----------



## Makarov (Nov 16, 2012)

Two of my favorite:

[video=youtube;9197GTl1ASg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9197GTl1ASg&amp;list=PLBABAFC2830BA3737&amp;index=  36&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Makarov (Nov 16, 2012)

(posting twice because only 1 video is allowed in a post)

and this one (you can guess why  )

[video=youtube;xcT1mw0i4fE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcT1mw0i4fE&amp;list=PLBABAFC2830BA3737&amp;index=  4&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not your average drift video!

[video=youtube;bJSakvx3J2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=bJSakvx3J2E#![/video]


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 16, 2012)

Makarov said:


> Two of my favorite:
> 
> [video=youtube;9197GTl1ASg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9197GTl1ASg&amp;list=PLBABAFC2830BA3737&amp;index=  36&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


That was awesome!  Visuals really work to emphasize the beat, while also introducing one character at a time in an organized way and telling a story of romantic rivalry.


----------



## Em1l (Nov 19, 2012)

wise of visually interesting, i would have to say this is my favourite, love the track too
[video=youtube_share;vSkb0kDacjs]http://youtu.be/vSkb0kDacjs[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;vGPUrdirnwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGPUrdirnwA[/video]
My fave music vid+song combo It is a perfect mix


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvr16VL18r4

"Blue Monday" by New Order. Anything from the '80s is a real mind-expander and I'm glad the local nightclub I go to plays those sogns every Thursday.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 19, 2012)

This is personally one of my favorites.

[yt]ouyC28ffPjQ[/yt]

Shows off the epicness of dubstep, and a troll being punished. What's not to love?


----------



## Lhune (Nov 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;PDboaDrHGbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDboaDrHGbA[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 19, 2012)

So I'm not clogging the board for my slow-ass internet, I'm just gonna put "Protest the Hero" down and leave.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 19, 2012)

In order of most visually interesting:

1. "Captain EO" by Michael Jackson.
2. "The Wall" album by Pink Floyd.
3. "Thriller" by Michael Jackson.
4. "Scream" by Michael and Janet Jackson.


----------

